# " Supreme Strings" Composition and music technology Contest



## Soundmagic (Dec 4, 2018)

From now until January 5th, 2019, participates composers should deliver a finished work as a link to an MP3/WMA or wave file via Email. Any style or genre is acceptable; up to 6 minutes in duration. Sound Magic will select several winners based on the most skillful use of Strings Sample Libraries.


The Composer Contest will have winners in the following categories:


One First Prize Winner will get the $200 cash (through paypal) plus software worthy over $2500 (Including effect units, pianos drums and strings)


One Winner for Second Prize will be awarded with $100 cash (through paypal) plus software worth over $1500 (Including pianos, drums and strings)


One Winner for Third Prize will be awarded with software worth over $1500 (Including pianos, drums and strings)


One Winner for Best Solo Strings Performance (if any). Prize will be awarded with $150 Cash (through paypal) plus software worth over $2000 (Including effects units, pianos, drums and strings


One Winner for Best String Ensemble Performance (if any), Prize will be awarded with $150 Cash (through paypal) plus software worth over $2000 (Including effects units, pianos, drums and strings


Several hand-picked winners for Founder Excellence (Numbers to be determined) will be awarded with software worth over $1500 (Including pianos, drums and strings)


Contest entries are limited to compositions that exclusively using Strings Sample Libraries (solo or ensemble) as main instrument and other instruments should be used as a accompany instrument


Contest Rules

You cannot enter a piece of music in the contest that has been posted in any previous contest before, or in any forums or websites, any such entries will be disqualified.


A link to your entry (MP3/WMA/Wave file) or Attached file with the Email must be posted to [email protected]. A reply email will be sent within 24 hours. If no reply, contact us for assistant.


Maximum 2 entries per composer.


Up to 6 minutes in duration


Any style or genre is acceptable


Main instruments are limited to Strings Sample Libraries (solo or ensembles); other instruments are limited as accompany use.


The contest will close on January 5th, 2019, and the winner will be announced by January 21st, 2019. The result will also contacted by Email.


Participates composers should do final mastering by themselves, not by hiring professional mastering studios.


Sound Magic will hire third party with industry experiences (consist of professionals from Hollywood, award winning composers and so on) to judge the contest by choosing the winner with the best skills. The decisions of the judges are final.


Entries will be asked to tell the name of the string library they use. And the quality of the sample library will be a factor for final judgement (e.g. we may use official demo for the sample library to judge).


The winners will be asked to handle project, instructions or MIDI files for proof.


Any legitimately licensed virtual instrument from any manufacturer may be used in your production.


Compositions that are subject to third party copyright or compositions that include sounds from other products are not eligible.


The winner consents to Sound Magic using their entry for promotional purposes on a non-exclusive basis. They will still retain ownership of their composition.


For more information, please visit

http://www.supremepiano.com

Contest page is here

http://www.supremepiano.com/contest.html


----------



## d.healey (Dec 4, 2018)

This sounds like a fun opportunity!

I do have one concern however.


> Entries will be asked to tell the name of the string library they use. And the quality of the sample library will be a factor for final judgement



The judges should not be informed of the sample libraries used for a particular submission. Everyone has preconceived ideas about virtual instruments and no matter how hard we try we cannot be aware of all of our biases, nor can we overcome them. If you're judging "the quality" of the sample library someone used there are all kinds of things that come in to play. A simple example is we tend to think lower value = lower quality and if a judge thinks that (even unconsciously) that will reflect unfairly on those people who are less fortunate and unable to buy more expensive libraries.

I think it's fine for the organisers to know the libraries used, but not the judges.


----------

